# First smoke was also my first fatty with Q-pics



## frog1369 (Jan 26, 2014)

My first smoke was also my first fatty, two of them with Dutch's wicked baked beans.  One was mushroom, swiss cheese and asparagus, the other was feta cheese, black olives, sun dried tomato and spinach.  They rocked, thanks to what I learned from this forum.  Smoked them up with apple and cherry in my new Smoke Vault.  Next weekend, RIBS!













Fatty.jpg



__ frog1369
__ Jan 26, 2014


















Fatty Cooked.jpg



__ frog1369
__ Jan 26, 2014


















Fatty 1.jpg



__ frog1369
__ Jan 26, 2014


















Fatty 2.jpg



__ frog1369
__ Jan 26, 2014


















Fatty Dinner.jpg



__ frog1369
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## deuce (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks Awesome! Nice job on the bacon weave!


----------



## joopster (Jan 26, 2014)

YUMMMY!


----------



## ynot2k (Jan 26, 2014)

They look great.  Keep on smokin'!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice, looks good Thumbs Up. WHB


----------



## shinny (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks great and terrific weave.


----------



## kjackbrown (Feb 14, 2014)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow, those look incredible!


----------



## frog1369 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you for all the compliments but the real credit goes to all the people who are gathered on this forum.  I gathered all the tips and tricks that others have shared and this made my first results awfully good.  I keep listening and paying attention, it is helping as each smoke seems to get better.  While those fatties looked and tasted really great there was too much smoke for my wife's taste, they were borderline for me.  Now after some more experimenting with different wood and different quantities I've been getting some really flavorful results.  I know, I know, where's the Q-View, right?  I'm working on getting better at that too, right now the concentration has been on good prep, stable temps, monitoring temps and just about when I SHOULD be taking pics I'm concentrating on eating!


----------



## javin007 (Feb 20, 2014)

It's...  It's just so... BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## billyj571 (Mar 3, 2014)

awesome job on your first smoke


----------

